# Thompson Center Thunderhawk



## kracker (Oct 8, 2009)

My father bought one used several years back and have never shot it. 
It uses a #11 percussion cap and we were wondering if this is hot enough to ignite Pyrodex pellets or does he need to use loose powder.


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Oct 8, 2009)

try to find RWS 1075 plus caps for the thunderhawk,I would stay with real BP or triple 777


----------



## Mistrfish (Oct 8, 2009)

I just orderd the 209 conversion kit for mine from Midway Shooting Supply.  $35 bucks


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 9, 2009)

I shoot TC side locks and got remplacement nipples to fit musket caps.  Lots more fire.  Might work for you, but he 209 conversion would be better if a bit more expensive.


----------



## kracker (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 9, 2009)

If you use musket caps you can use Pyrodex pellets, but not 777 pellets or 777 loose powder.  You need 209 primers for that.

The musket nipples are readily available, but a 209 conversion will be hard to find as TC hasn't made the Thunderhawk for a while.

I used a Thunderhawk for a long time and my opinion would be to get some Pyrodex RS, some #11 caps and some Hornady 240 grain XTPs in the green sabots.  A load of 80-90 grains with that bullet equals very dead deer.  I killed over 30 deer with that load, from 5 to 137 yards.


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Oct 9, 2009)

I shoot in my thunderhawk 85 grains of triple 777 RWS 1075+ plus caps
I have taken a few big deer up two 200 plus using
a buffalo SSB 375 gr. HPBT
I have to say no deer walks from this load.
I shoot 3" high at 100 yds and i am about 16" low at 200 yards.
I found also the hornady 300 grain XTP Mag: same load shoots outstanding again no deer walks from that bullet.
I have my thunderhawk now more then 10 years and it has never failed me to fire no matter what the weather condition rain,sleet freezing snow 2 still with the #11 caps


----------

